
Your DNA is worth $21 - sprague
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1741687/000149315218014113/partiiandiii.htm
======
sprague
Interesting chart enclosed in the SEC filing for LunaDNA, a company that will
give you shares in exchange for your DNA and other personal health data.

~~~
mojomark
$21 or quarterly dividends of $6. That would go a long way in a non-first
world country.

Looks like they want to collect ~2.4M genomes (~2pb of data storage, or 2/7 of
facebooks server capacity if anyone's counting.).

